# Special oils used in salsa



## zliminator (Nov 17, 2012)

I hope this is the right section to ask a question... A guy at work makes the best salsa using tomatoes, jalapenoes, habaneroes and salantro. He sells it for $15/quart jar. He claims he has developed a special recipe which uses oils to bring out the flavors. I am planning to start growing tomatoes next spring and would like to try to duplicate his recipe. Of course he won't divulge of it to me. (sorry for the misspelling)


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2012)

I don't think there's a special oil used to make salsa; the flavors of the vegetables would overwhelm any flavor difference, and there usually isn't a lot of oil in salsa anyway. 

I use Rick Bayless's salsa recipes; they call for either roasted or raw ingredients. I think roasting brings out the flavors better, and the veg are tossed with oil before roasting. Corn oil or lard would be authentic, since those are the fats traditionally used in Mexico.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 17, 2012)

Ick  Oil in Salsa? Can you see the oil in his Salsa?  I think he could be pulling your leg.  Don't let him intimidate you zliminator.

Nice link, GG !!


----------



## jennyema (Nov 17, 2012)

No oil in my salsa either.

And I can't imagine paying $15 for a quart.


----------



## chopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I just made salsa with the rest of my tomatoes from the garden. I didn't use any oil. Never heard of using oil.


----------

